# Amplificador pegado el sonido apenas se escucha



## edvasto (Sep 23, 2008)

hola amigos 

resulta que tengo mi amplificador con un tda2030 el de la guitarra y ps el problema esta en que lo conecto y se alcanza a escuchar el sonido en el parlante pero muy bajo no vale que le suba al  middle. treble o master ya he comprobado el parlante y ps esta en buen estado

ps este amplificador es muy sencillo  solo consta de condensadores diodos resistencias aparte de el tda 2030 y un   ic 4558 pues estos dos ya los he comprobado (en otro amplificador) y estan en buen estado  entonces quisiera saber que podria estar generando esta falla ya le he cambiado todos los condensadores que tiene esta placa (electroliticos) y ps no no funciona


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 23, 2008)

conozco esos equipos, hace poco un amigo me trajo un autoamplificador con tda2030 y era una porqueria, cambie todo, le coloque 2 modulos TDA2040 o 2050, de 25watts, con un transformador de 15v+15v por 3A, tuvo muchisima mejor potencia y sonido.

la plaqueta media 5cmx10cmx con rectificador incluido y todo,

le tuya puede ser mas grande si le agregas control de tono y volumen.


----------



## edvasto (Sep 23, 2008)

ps lo de porkeria no lo dudo pero ps en el momento no tengo otro que podria estar ocacionando esta falla?

gracias por responder !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 23, 2008)

En el equipo de mi amigo lo que habia reventado era un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado de 4,7uF para la salida de agudos.

fijate si no es eso.


----------



## edvasto (Sep 23, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta seguire cambiando condensadores a ver si encuentro el culpable  tengo 2 sospechosos un ceramico de 100 y uno que es de 022j que van con el ic 4558 y precisamente ese va a ser el problema conseguir sus remplazos ya que no son comunes tambien poseen otros ceramicos v100  v300

la verdad estoy perdiendo las esperanzas con este amplificador

si alguien mas quiere aportar al tema bienvenido!


----------



## electronico76 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bueno espero lo leas, lo que debes de hacer en inyectar señal a la salida de audio, en este caso a la entrada de señal del tda, si lo amplifica es que la salida esta ok y tedrias un problema con el preamplificador, y de nuevo ve inyectando la señal de prueba en el preamplificado, podria ser que tu pre este dañado. Saludos.


----------

